# Leaves at Curtis Creek/Monte Cristo?



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I know this isn't a hunting post, but I also know there are a ton of elk hunters going that direction...

My wife is pretty insistent we get some family photos done in the fall leaves. Of course, one of the best places I can think of for that is on top(ish) of Monte Cristo near the Curtis Creek turnoff...

The real question is, are there (or will there be) any leaves left come next weekend?

Thanks!


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

When I was up there elk hunting this weekend most of the leaves were still green, remarkably. The snow storm might cause them just to die and fall without really changing colors. There are a few spots with really beautiful color but I don't know what it will look like next weekend.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

There are many places to pull off on the road to Monte for pics. Just take a drive and check it out. Also, the Snow Basin road has photo ops, as well as North Fork, and Powder Mtn. Further south check out American Fork canyon, or the Mt. Nebo Loop.
Good Luck.


----------

